# 2 lots



## onthern (Nov 21, 2011)

i might be plowing these lots and want to get the footage of the lots...im not great with google earth so if someone can help me out and tell me how to work google earth or get the footage for me thatd be greatly appreciated.

a newbie to this forum but not to forums in general...so im not asking someone to do my work and getting me the footage...if u wanna give some tips on to work GE then thats fine to...if you are bored and waiting for a flake then feel free to ponder...thanks

35 hicksville rd
massapequa ny 11758

5135 merrick rd
massapequa ny 11762


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................................


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Not trying to be mean but if you are to lazy to get the sqft of those lots then you are to lazy to do them, meaning they are out of your league.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

How many acres can you do an hour?

http://findlotsize.com/


----------



## onthern (Nov 21, 2011)

ok i went and measured the lots today but im still not sure what to charge. it would be my f250 with an 8 ft plow thats it...no salt or sidewalks....contractor would bring a loader if needed later to pile. ive got exp plowing just not bidding as i worked for a company who did all that and i just plowed...the contractor is open about any kind of bid...seasonal,hourly,inches...i dont even know what the rates are in my area(li ny) as ive talked to several people and they gave me a BIG variety of prices...

p.s....not to lazy to get the footage buddy, i was on vacation and was trying to get a little head start..


----------



## onthern (Nov 21, 2011)

First one is 82000 sq ft and second is about 98523 sq ft


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

i was on vacation and was trying to get a little head start.. 

What? Its December 22nd.


----------



## onthern (Nov 21, 2011)

Day of post guy asked me to plow....


----------



## fatracing (Sep 19, 2008)

*sqft*

did you fihure your time corectly


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

$25 and a six pack of PBR should cover it.


----------



## onthern (Nov 21, 2011)

im pretty good at plowing...im not sure how long it would take me as for plowing commercial lots before i stayed in huge parking lots for the whole storm with loaders/trucks/salters/skids...so im thinking in the day time with customers probably 1.5-2 hours getting them perfect....a little less at night plowing straight through the lots...any info will be appreciated...how long would it take any of you?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Snow time and material estimator*

We offer a snow estimator that calculates time and material for you. You enter all your company specific information for the job site.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual � this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who�s first, proposal formats, don�t take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

*#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD � calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

*Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Acre an Hour.........
Acre 43000sqft 
#acres * Hourly Rate = per push price up to 3 inches. u figure out the rest.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Doesn't look like there is a lot of areas to push the snow unless you use up a couple parking spots at the corners of the lot.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

cmo18;1378425 said:


> How many acres can you do an hour?
> 
> http://findlotsize.com/


great tool, I just recalculated a lot that I bid on(and lost) and guess what, I was high! nothing like 20/20 hindsight


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

we do everything with a wheel. nothing like knowing your real sq ft numbers. volume is very easy way to price snow. plus its easier to show your customers that the number you gave them is not just some number you came up with in ur head. have lost very very few bids since going to this method.


----------

